# Honda Rancher ES - No Movement



## z71jobert (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a 2002 Honda Rancher ES 350. I let someone else ride the bike so I do not know exactly how the problem occurred, but, here is the issue: 

Bike will start and idle normally. I can shift through all the gears using electronic shift. When the bike is in gear and throttle is applied, the digital gauge shows and increase in mph, however, the bike does not move in any gear.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

does it lunge forward any at all?

if it grabs for a second or so it seems like your clutches are shot or your centrifugal is going bad.

also when you turn it off does it sound like something is still rotating in the clutch area in the front and click/clunk to a stop??


----------



## z71jobert (Jan 8, 2014)

No. The bike doesn't attempt to move at all. It is completely quiet and shifts through the gears with little to no noise that I can recognize.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

since its an es model i would make sure your actuator for the es is good and not acting like its shifting when it isnt. 

you can also try the back up foot shift and see if that engages it.

es can be tricky sometimes


----------



## z71jobert (Jan 8, 2014)

That is one of my thoughts. When i get back to the bike, I plan to use the manual shift and see if that gives me a little more feedback. 

Thanks


----------

